# Stern-Dreieck Verkabelung Entrauchungsfall



## Wu Fu (14 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben heute über die Verdrahtung und Verkabelung von Stern-Dreieck-Motoren im Entrauchungsfall diskutiert. Da wir uns noch nicht einigen konnten, wollte ich mal nach eure Meinung fragen bzw. am besten noch nach einem Normverweise hierfür.

Die Ausgangssituation ist folgende, wir haben mehrere Ventilatoren welche zur Entrauchung verwendet werden und über Stern-Dreieck anlaufen (22kW). Die Ventilatore haben jeweils ein Bimetall-Relais, welches im Entrauchungsfall nicht zur Abschaltung des Ventilators führt.
Im Normalfall ist das Bimetall-Relais auf 0,58 x Nennstrom eingestellt und die Verdrahtung/Verkabelung der beiden Motorzuleitungen auf diese abgestimmt, siehe Anhang.

Da über das Bimetall-Relais nicht abgeschalten wird, diskutieren wir nun über den Querschnitt der internen Verdrahtung und über die außenliegende Verkabelung.
Hierzu gibt es zwei verschiedene Ansichten.

1. Verdrahtung/Verkabelung ausgelegt auf die Vorsicherung (50A) d.h. in diesem Fall min 10mm² (Abhängig von Verlegeart) intern 16mm². Die Auswahl der Querschnitte ist zu handhaben wie bei Direktantrieb.
Das Hauptargument ist, dass im Fehlerfall die 50A Sicherung auslösen muss, das Bimetall Relais kann nicht abschalten.

2. Verdrahtung/Verkabelung ausgelegt wie bei einer normalen Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung d.h. in diesem Fall min 4mm² (Abhängig von Verlegeart) intern 6mm².
Das Hauptargument ist, dass der Querschnitt im Grunde doppelt zu rechnen ist, da sich der Strom auf zwei Adern aufteilt. Und auch wenn das Bimetall-Relais (Einstellwert 0,58 Nennstrom) nicht auslöst, fließt im Fehlerfall der Strom über zwei Adern. Genauso, wie bei einer Doppelzuleitung am Schaltschrank.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die zwei Standpunkte kurz und verständlich beschreiben.
Kennt Ihr diesen Fall, wie seht Ihr den Fall.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2018)

So auf die schnelle sehe ich es so.
Punkt 1 passt auf jeden fall.

Wenn nicht Thermisch Geschütz ist, ist der Iz von de Vorsicherung ab zu leiten.

Bram


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Februar 2018)

Sehe es wie Bram. Ich wähle 1. 
Man muss sich immer auf den ungünstigsten möglichen Fall einstellen. Dieser wäre hier der Strom steigt soweit an bis die Vorsicherung auslöst. Bis zu diesem Punkt muss ein Sicherer Zustand gewährleistet sein auch im ungünstigsten Fall


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Februar 2018)

Sehe ich auch so. Soweit ich weiß, ist ein Bimetallrelais ohnehin nur für den Motorschutz, und nicht für den Leitungs- bzw. Kurzschlußschutz geeignet. Demnach müsste die Verdrahtung nach den Vorsicherungen ausgelegt werden.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2018)

Wenn eine thermische Schutz vorhanden ist, ist diese der Iz der Kabelberechnung.

Die berechnete Querschnitt sollte aber kontrolliert / korrigiert werden.
z.b. durch das maximale länge der berechnete Querschnitt überschritten ist. (Ausgangspunkt Sicherungswert mit Charakteristik)

Bram


----------



## acid (15 Februar 2018)

Ein Bimetallrelais hat keinen Kurzschlussauslöser, das sollte man, im Hinblick auf den Kurzschlussstrom bedenken.


----------



## Wu Fu (15 Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.
Ich persönlich habe auch Punkt 1 vertreten, bin aber mittlerweile auch auf Punkt 2 geschwenkt.

Aus folgenden Gründen:
-Bei einer Doppelzuleitung wird die Vorsicherung auch auf den Querschnitt beider Leitungen ausgelegt und nicht auf den Querschnitt nur einer Leitung/Ader. Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass im Fehlerfall der Fehlerstrom/Kurzschlußstrom über beide Adern abfließt.
-Ein Bimetall-Relais ist nur für den Motorschutz zuständig, nicht für Leitungs- bzw. Kurzschlußschutz (kein Kurzschlussauslöser), daher ändert sich bei der Betrachtung der Auswahlhilfe von Eaton nichts, auch wenn über das Bimetall nicht abgeschalten wird (dieses Argument habe ich den Antworten #4 und #6 entnommen, auch wenn der Pkt 1 hier favorisiert wird)

Aus meiner Sicht kann ist die Ausführung Punkt 2 in Ordnung, auch wenn Punkt 1 natürlich auf jeden Fall richtig ist.
Punkt 1 ist aber mit wesentlich höherem Aufwand verbunden.

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## acid (15 Februar 2018)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass im Fehlerfall der Fehlerstrom/Kurzschlußstrom über beide Adern abfließt.



Was passiert, wenn der Kurzschluss nicht im Motor sondern direkt am Kabel, durch eine mechanische Beschädigung auftritt? Dann fließt der Kurzschlussstrom über ein Kabel.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 Februar 2018)

Ich verstehe schon das mann im Schrank den Querschnitt verjüngen will.
Das muss auch zulässig sein, (ist auch zulässig in DE).

Als Zusatz was ich geschrieben hab:
Du bist nicht verpflichtet den Querschnitt über die ganze Strecke auf den MAX Wert aus zu legen.

Ein nur "Meldende" Thermische Schutz im Entrauchungsfall nach zu rüsten ist aber sinnvoll.

Bram


xxxxxxxxxxx

Moment.. 


> Ein nur "Meldende" Thermische Schutz im Entrauchungsfall nach zu rüsten ist aber sinnvoll.


Braucht mann nicht


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 Februar 2018)

Was passiert in dem von Acid beschrieben Fall wenn durch mechanische Beschädigung nicht der Kurzschlussfall eintritt sondern eine Unterbrechung durch die Beschädigung ? 
Dann wird deine Leitung plötzlich überanstrengt. Du hast keinen adäquaten Leitungsschutz. Deine Leitung wird unzulässig warm. 
Dann hätten wir Brandgefahr und keinen Zuverlässigen Betrieb bzw erhöhtes Ausfallrisiko.


----------



## winnman (15 Februar 2018)

Nein, wenn eine Leitung unterbricht, dann fließt in diesem Strang kein Strom mehr (6 Adern, jedes Wicklungsende hat seine eigene Ader)

Die Querschnitte sind nach *Kurzschluss*, Spannungsabfall und thermische Belastung zu dimensionieren.
Wenn die Leitung eher kurz ist, reichen für den Kurzschlussfall meist auch wesentlich geringere Querschnitte, die Erwärmung fordert dann die größeren Querschnitte.
Bei langen Leitungen wird der Schleifenwiderstand / Spannungsabfall dann interessant und es muss der Querschnitt vergrößert werden.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 Februar 2018)

Dann passt aber die Aussage nicht das der Querschnitt verdoppelt wird. Ich verstehe das so das zu U/V/W je zwei Adern gehen.


----------



## Wu Fu (16 Februar 2018)

Ja das ist ein interessanter Fall.

Die Situation, dass es theoretisch möglich ist, dass eine der beiden Leitungen/Adern unterbrochen ist und daher der Querschnitt reduziert ist wird hatte mich zuerst auch zu Punkt 1 tendieren lassen.
Wie in #7 konnten mich aber folgende Argumente umstimmen:


> Aus folgenden Gründen:
> -Bei einer Doppelzuleitung wird die Vorsicherung auch auf den Querschnitt beider Leitungen ausgelegt und nicht auf den Querschnitt nur einer Leitung/Ader. Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass im Fehlerfall der Fehlerstrom/Kurzschlußstrom über beide Adern abfließt.
> -Ein Bimetall-Relais ist nur für den Motorschutz zuständig, nicht für Leitungs- bzw. Kurzschlußschutz (kein Kurzschlussauslöser), daher ändert sich bei der Betrachtung der Auswahlhilfe von Eaton nichts, auch wenn über das Bimetall nicht abgeschalten wird (dieses Argument habe ich den Antworten #4 und #6 entnommen, auch wenn der Pkt 1 hier favorisiert wird)



Speziell das zweite Argument, da Stern-Dreieck Schaltung eigentlich immer so aufgebaut werden und das Bimetall keinen Einfluss auf den Kurzschlußschutz hat und daher sich die Überlegungen zur Variante Punkt 1 so nicht stellen.

zu #9
Dieser ist vorgesehen, das Bimetall-Relais gibt aber wie beschrieben nur eine Meldung aus, es erfolgt keine Abschaltung.

zu #12
Dann war dies vielleicht etwas missverständlich formuliert, mit zwei Leitungen ist gemeint, dass je Wicklungsende (sechs Stück) eine eigene Kabelader vorhanden ist. Aufgrund des Querschnittes werden in der Praxis dann zwei Leitungen mit je vier Adern verlegt.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

